# Sisterhood



## Troop493

A Troop of teen Girl Scouts need your help.  We are looking for translations of "sisterhood" into other languages.  We are designing t-shirts that will have the translations of the word "sisterhood" listed (not in English though!).  

If needed,  the context of the translation is...  We have a bond to other Girl Scouts and to treat them like our beloved sisters.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ErOtto

In Spanish there is no difference between sisterhood and brotherhood.
Both are called *hermandad*.

Regards
ErOtto


----------



## Jana337

Czech scouts say "sesterství".


----------



## jonquiliser

In Swedish, systerskap.


----------



## Whodunit

In German: *Schwesternschaft*

However, this word is only used in ecclesiastical context. In everyday language, it would rather be "schwesterliches Verhältnis" or something like that.


----------



## Alijsh

*Persian*:
sisterhood - khâhari
sisterly - khâharâne


----------



## DrLindenbrock

In Italian: sorellanza (sorella = sister)


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Brotherhood and sisterhood are the same in Turkish: *kardeşlik*.


----------



## doman

In Vietnamese, "sisterhood" has some means:
*Tình chị em* / the love between sisters,gỉrls...
*Hội phụ nữ từ thiện* /Woman's Association benevolently


----------



## gao_yixing

Chinese:姐妹情谊


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

*sisarkunta*


----------



## irene.acler

DrLindenbrock said:


> In Italian: sorellanza (sorella = sister)


 
In Italian maybe it is more common to say "fratellanza" (fratello = brother).


----------



## mylasalle

ErOtto said:


> In Spanish there is no difference between sisterhood and brotherhood.
> Both are called *hermandad*.
> 
> Regards
> ErOtto


 
Similarly, Tagalog makes no gender distinction. Both are called *kapatiran* which we derive from *kapatid* (brother or sister).


----------



## Troop493

WOW!  You are all wonderful and fast!  What a "global" shirt we will be designing.  My troop is made up of five young American "caucasian" teens, but with four different religious background.  They are so tolerant and curious of these religious differences. It is very pleasing to me as they look beyond the differences they have, and just concentrate on the friends they've become.

The shirt we are designing will be sold as a fundraiser (we will be taking a two week trip to the Eas Coast) to other Girl Scouts in our location.  We hope that by not having the English words on the shirt, it will cause the public to ask the girls what it means and see that we are all just sisters!

Thanks again and keep the translations coming!

Kris


----------



## suslik

In Estonian it would be: sõsarkond


----------



## Maja

In Serbian: *sestrinstvo*.


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian, it's сестр*и*нство / sestr*i*nstvo. It sounds rather exotic to me, but when I tried to google it, I got a lot of pages!


----------



## Outsider

ErOtto said:


> In Spanish there is no difference between sisterhood and brotherhood.


As far as I know, it's the same in Portuguese: *irmandade*.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

irene.acler said:


> In Italian maybe it is more common to say "fratellanza" (fratello = brother).


 
Yep, it sure is a lot more common to hear "fratellanza" than "sorellanza".   But the latter can (and is) be used when referring to women-only (or girls-only) associations etc.


----------



## panjabigator

I really don't know.  I know brotherhood in Hindi and Panjabi would be /bhaiicaare/ but I have no idea what sisterhood could be.  I'll edit this post when I find out.


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:


> I really don't know. I know brotherhood in Hindi and Panjabi would be /bhaiicaare/ but I have no idea what sisterhood could be. I'll edit this post when I find out.


I was thinking the same! Brotherhood is /bhaiichaaraa/ (Urdu this is) - so sister is /bahenchaaraa/? 

Platts dictionary online says /bhanchaaraa/ or /bahnaapaa/. Click
I can't say I've ever heard them two myself.


----------



## panjabigator

I don't see /bhaanchaaraa/ as an option, but the /bahnaapaa/ may be a good possibility.   I feel like I'd use /bhaaiicaare/ myself for to convey some sort of "brotherhood" in a gender neutral sense (maybe "siblinghood" if that exists).


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:


> I feel like I'd use /bhaaiicaare/ myself for to convey some sort of "brotherhood" in a *gender neutral* sense (maybe "siblinghood" if that exists).


I would too


----------



## Whodunit

Since "brotherhood" can be "necessitudo fraterna," it should be possible to use *necessitudo sororia *for "sisterhood" in Latin.


----------



## Mac_Linguist

In Macedonian:

Sisterhood - *Сестринство *(_сестра - "sister"_).


----------



## Staarkali

That is a challenge!

I don't know the french translation, therefore I'd create one "sorornité" (how ugly it sounds..) "sornité" maybe? (still a bit weird..)

Any other french having a better suggestion?? (maybe as in spanish we just say "fraternité" in both case)


----------



## Aurin

Spanish:
There is also the word "sororidad". It isn´t included yet in the dictionary of the Spanish language RAE, but is is used. It is the equivalent to "fraternidad" (brotherhood).


----------



## dn88

It can be called "siostrzeństwo" in Polish. Not a common expression though.


----------



## deine

Lithuanian: seserija

But this word usually is used when speaking about church.


----------



## Nanon

Staarkali said:


> That is a challenge!
> 
> I don't know the french translation, therefore I'd create one "sorornité" (how ugly it sounds..) "sornité" maybe? (still a bit weird..)
> 
> Any other french having a better suggestion?? (maybe as in spanish we just say "fraternité" in both case)



"Sororité" exists in French, though it is seldom used, except in a feminist or religious context.


----------



## sarcie

I don't think there is an Irish word for "sisterhood", you would have to just put the plural of sister, which is "deirfiúracha" (sing: deirfiúr).


----------



## Binapesi

Chazzwozzer said:


> Brotherhood and sisterhood are the same in Turkish: *kardeşlik*.



I think it would be better if one could understand that it's a "sister"hood.

So you could also say "*Kız Kardeşliği*". 
(*Kız Kardeş*: Sister. -*lik*: -hood)


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Keyt said:


> I think it would be better if one could understand that it's a "sister"hood.
> 
> So you could also say "*Kız Kardeşliği*".
> (*Kız Kardeş*: Sister. -*lik*: -hood)


Sounds fine, but not in Troop493's case. Do your female friends who are very good with each other call the other* "kardeş"* or *"kız kardeş"*?


----------



## Binapesi

Chazzwozzer said:


> Sounds fine, but not in Troop493's case. Do your female friends who are very good with each other call the other* "kardeş"* or *"kız kardeş"*?



You're right. In speech, i would say "kardeş". But Troop493 says they are going to press it on the t-shirts. "Kardeşlik" doesnt sound enough. It is not neither "brother"hood nor "brother-sister"hood, it is a "sister"hood. So "kardeşlik" is general.

"*Kız Kardeşliği*" or "*Kızların Kardeşliği*" can be used. That's my opinion 

(*Kızların Kardeşliği*: The Fraternity of The Sisters (of the girls))


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Keyt said:


> You're right. In speech, i would say "kardeş". But Troop493 says they are going to press it on the t-shirts. "Kardeşlik" doesnt sound enough. It is not neither "brother"hood nor "brother-sister"hood, it is a "sister"hood. So "kardeşlik" is general.
> 
> "*Kız Kardeşliği*" or "*Kızların Kardeşliği*" can be used. That's my opinion
> 
> (*Kızların Kardeşliği*: The Fraternity of The Sisters (of the girls))


One of the definitions OED has on sisterhood is _"an association or community of women linked by a common interest, religion, or trade." _and TDK defines kardeş, in the 4th sense, as _"aralarında çok değer verilen ortak bir bağ bulunanlardan her biri" _

Troop493 is involed in a camporee which apparently has no feminist sort of concerns. If it were a brotherhood, it would still be a "kardeşlik", you see, Turkish functions in a different way than English, so you don't necessarily use a sexist language and go for literal translation.

Let's say Troop493 is a murderess, how would you say what she is Turkish? "Katil," normally; or from your point of view: "kadın/kız katil?" _(Sorry for my bad choice of example, Troop493.)

_Hope that's clear now.


----------



## Binapesi

Chazzwozzer said:


> One of the definitions OED has on sisterhood is _"an association or community of women linked by a common interest, religion, or trade." _and TDK defines kardeş, in the 4th sense, as _"aralarında çok değer verilen ortak bir bağ bulunanlardan her biri" _
> 
> Troop493 is involed in a camporee which apparently has no feminist sort of concerns. If it were a brotherhood, it would still be a "kardeşlik", you see, Turkish functions in a different way than English, so you don't necessarily use a sexist language and go for literal translation.
> 
> Let's say Troop493 is a murderess, how would you say what she is Turkish? "Katil," normally; or from your point of view: "kadın/kız katil?" _(Sorry for my bad choice of example, Troop493.)
> 
> _Hope that's clear now.



 You’re skipping the point Chazzwozzer (and we both are skipping the thread but I'll answer). If the killer is female you determine that it’s a female saying “Kadın katil” like you estimated that I'd say. Then you’d talk about her just as “katil” not “kadın katil”.
  Why would you say just “Kardeşlik” (like it contains every people) when there is a determiner like “Kızların Kardeşliği” or “Kız Kardeşliği” etc. ..

  So, I still think “Kızların Kardeşliği” is better than “Kardeşlik”.

  Hope it’s more clear now ..

And I'm sorry the post is out of thread.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Keyt said:


> Why would you say just “Kardeşlik” (like it contains every people) when there is a determiner like “Kızların Kardeşliği” or “Kız Kardeşliği” etc. ..


Ah? Haven't I already..... 

Nah, never mind. 


Keyt said:


> So, I still think “Kızların Kardeşliği” is better than “Kardeşlik”.


Alright, Keyt. Let it be that way.


----------



## fergy2005

In spanish hermandad


----------



## Binapesi

Chazzwozzer said:


> Ah? Haven't I already.....
> 
> Nah, never mind.
> 
> Alright, Keyt. Let it be that way.



I knew you'd give up  ..


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Keyt said:


> I knew you'd give up  ..


Well, it was getting pointless answering that "Why?" question after I'd already told why. 

For the second time, I'll try to explain. Turkish tends to be non-sexist in this respect as this camporee seems to have no pro-feminist concern and TDK already defines "kardeş" just like what OED defines brotherhood/sisterhood in this sense. Therefore, "kız kardeşlik/kardeşliği" or "erkek kardeşlik/kardeşliği" would *obviously *sound as a literal translation from English unless we're not talking about a pro-feminist organization, group or such, which is not in this case.


----------



## Binapesi

Chazzwozzer said:


> Well, it was getting pointless answering that "Why?" question after I'd already told why.
> 
> For the second time, I'll try to explain. Turkish tends to be non-sexist in this respect as this camporee seems to have no pro-feminist concern and TDK already defines "kardeş" just like what OED defines brotherhood/sisterhood in this sense. Therefore, "kız kardeşlik/kardeşliği" or "erkek kardeşlik/kardeşliği" would *obviously *sound as a literal translation from English unless we're not talking about a pro-feminist organization, group or such, which is not in this case.



Ok, then I give up. Because we don't seem to be able to understand each other exactly. It doesn't have to be feminist even though it sounds a bit like this. At least it is about girls.
Wouldn't you think that it is a general-hood if you heard it (kardeşlik) said or saw it written on a t-shirt? That's why I say, something, a word, an adjective etc. that tells us it's one special to girls must be used with "kardeşlik" ..

Regards ..


----------



## AkErBeLtZ

In Basque:

*Ahizparte *


----------



## Eva Maria

Staarkali said:


> That is a challenge!
> 
> I don't know the french translation, therefore I'd create one "sorornité" (how ugly it sounds..) "sornité" maybe? (still a bit weird..)
> 
> Any other french having a better suggestion?? (maybe as in spanish we just say "fraternité" in both case)


 
It's "sororité". Coming from the latin "soror" = sister (having the same origin as "sorority").

In Catalan is "germandat" (the same for brotherhood and sisterhood, because sister is "germana" and brother "germà"; they have the same etimology).

In Catalan happens the same as in Spanish ("hermandad", "hermana" is sister and "hermano" brother), and in Portuguese ("irmandade", "irmâo" is brother and "irmana" sister).

EM


----------



## Nizo

In the international language *Esperanto*:  _fratineco_.


----------



## Not being

doman said:


> In Vietnamese, "sisterhood" has some means:
> *Tình chị em* / the love between sisters,gỉrls... --> *sisterhood*
> *Hội phụ nữ từ thiện* /Woman's Association benevolently


 --> I would put it more correctly: *Charity of Woman's Association

*Just some better clarity


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek sisterhood/sorority is the same word with brotherhood/fraternity: *«Αδελφότητα»* [a.ðe̞l.ˈfo̞.t̠i.t̠a] (fem.) since _brother_ is *«αδελφός»* [a.ðe̞l.ˈfo̞s̠] (masc.) or the dissimilated *«αδερφός»* [a.ðe̞r.ˈfo̞s̠] (masc.) and _sister_ is *«αδελφή/αδερφή»* [a.ðe̞l.ˈfi] (fem.) or [a.ðe̞r.ˈfi] (fem.).

«Αδελφότητα» comes from the Koine 3rd declension feminine noun *«ἀδελφότης» ădĕlpʰótēs* (nom. sing.), *«ἀδελφότητος» ădĕlpʰótētŏs* (gen. sing.). The first usage of it, is by the LXX scholars who translated the Hebrew scripture into Koine Greek: *«...ἀποστεῖλαι τὴν πρὸς ὑμᾶς ἀδελφότητα καὶ φιλίαν ἀνανεώσασθαι..»* - *"...to send to you to renew the brotherhood and friendship..."* (Douay-Rheims 1899 American Edition; Maccabees 1, 12:10).

The word «ἀδελφότης» is a compound: Classical masc. noun *«ἀδελφός»* (copulative *«ἀ-» ă-* (PIE *sm̥- zero-grade to *sem- cf. Skt. सनामन् (sanāman), _similar_ (prefix स- san-), Lat. simplex, _single, plain_ (prefix sem-)) + 3rd declension fem. noun *«δελφύς» dĕlpʰús* (nom. sing.), *«δελφύος» dĕlpʰúŏs* (gen. sing.) --> _womb_ (PIE *gʷelbʰu- _womb_ cf. Skt. गर्भ (garbha), _womb_, Av. garəβa- (idem), possibly Proto-Germanic *kalbaz, _calf_; «ἀδελφός» is lit. the _one born from the same womb_) + Classical productive suffix *«-της» -tēs* for forming attributive nouns or nouns representing a state of being.


----------



## pimlicodude

Troop493 said:


> A Troop of teen Girl Scouts need your help.  We are looking for translations of "sisterhood" into other languages.  We are designing t-shirts that will have the translations of the word "sisterhood" listed (not in English though!).
> 
> If needed,  the context of the translation is...  We have a bond to other Girl Scouts and to treat them like our beloved sisters.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Sorority strikes me as a word only used in American English.


----------



## AmideLanval

pimlicodude said:


> Sorority strikes me as a word only used in American English.


...and nearly always in reference to groups of female college students who live and party together.


----------



## AmideLanval

Aurin said:


> Spanish:
> There is also the word "sororidad". It isn´t included yet in the dictionary of the Spanish language RAE, but is is used. It is the equivalent to "fraternidad" (brotherhood).


Since the creation of this thread, "sororidad" has become somewhat common in Spanish-language digital media. At least it was until recently. I recall the late Javier Marías mocking its constant use not all that long ago.


----------



## pimlicodude

AmideLanval said:


> ...and nearly always in reference to groups of female college students who live and party together.


We don't have sororities at university in England. Or Phi Kappa societies or whatever they're called...


----------

